# Built myself a practice cab...



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

... so I can build a better one next time. 

My first attempt at building an old school 5E3 sized cab out of pine. I started this a while ago but lost a little interest and eventually all motivation. Recently after finishing up some other back burner gear related things I thought it might be time to finish a cab or two. A brief meeting with Lincoln and some suggestions I walked away with some confidence and got going on this little guy. The baffle and back panels are trimmed to size but I still need to cut out the holes and add finishing curves. I don't know what amp will go in this so the space for a chassis is blank. I have a Deluxe Reverb sized cab that needs finishing for an amp chassis I have so this one is practice woodwork.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

It looks very professionally done! 

Beautiful and precise joinery.

Congrats!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

beautiful work Vadim.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice job Vadsy! I like your solution to the rabbet joints. Ingenious!


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice work. Everytime I see something like that it makes me miss my workshop.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Every time I see something like this, I think: hole crap, why can't I do that?

Love the string title. I clicked it not know if:
a) you were practicing building a cabinet
b) you were building a cabinet with which to practice with


----------



## PulienJier (Dec 5, 2014)

Did the same thing a week ago! 
But for a 15" speaker.
Congrats!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I'm pumped it turned out well, to this point. I'll finish off the baffle tonight, the panels over the weekend and hopefully track down some hardware for all of it, as well as order some handles and grill cloth. I'm thinking of trying my hand at applying the Tweed covering, fingers crossed it goes well.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Well done vadsy. The cab looks great! I'm sure the tweed will turn out as well. Just take your time.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice looking work! Can't tell from that first pic, but did you leave enough space for a rear baffle?


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

I think he did. There is just a bit over 1/4" needed.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jbealsmusic said:


> Nice looking work! Can't tell from that first pic, but did you leave enough space for a rear baffle?


You mean the rear panels? Yep. 1/4" for the wood plus 1/16" for the tweed. The top still needs the two holes and the bottom needs a cutaway, both need routing and finishing. I cut the speaker hole tonight using a jigsaw, it's ok but I'm going to pull an existing baffle and use it as a template on the router, should be nicer and will allow me to make something to use over and over again.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I had a chance to finish up the woodwork. Just the wood work, gotta either stain, paint or Tweed it up still. Need to order hardware, a handle and some grillcloth, otherwise I'm super happy with how this one turned out.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice work. A well made 5E3 is a beautiful thing.


Or as I look more carefully, I think that's an extension cab correct?

I'll look forward to seeing this as you finish it.

If it were mine I'd just clear coat it. It looks like fine enough work and material selection that there's nothing at all to hide.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey, really nice! A couple of questions for you.

Is the pine one piece or joined together? If one piece how hard was it to find pine wide enough?

And did you do the dovetail joints by hand or use a jig?

Thanks!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

ampaholic said:


> Hey, really nice! A couple of questions for you.
> 
> Is the pine one piece or joined together? If one piece how hard was it to find pine wide enough?
> 
> ...


The pine is laminated. I was using Weyerhaeuser laminated pine from Home Depot for a pile of projects around the house and had some left over so I built the cab out of it as well. You can get clear (one piece) pine wide enough for most amp cabs from HD and several other places but I just didn't bother because of the leftover pieces I had, next time I might try the single piece stuff. 

I did the finger joints using my router, 1/2" bit and a jig a built, exactly like the one below. I'd take a picture of mine but it's buried somewhere in the garage. I did two pieces of wood at the same time but offset by 1/2" therefore allowing them to fit together nice and flush in the end.


----------

